
Revealed: Oil giants help fund powerful police groups in top US cities - vanusa
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/jul/27/fossil-fuels-oil-gas-industry-police-foundations
======
Bostonian
"Some of America’s largest oil and gas companies, private utilities, and
financial institutions that bankroll fossil fuels also back police foundations
– opaque private entities that raise money to pay for training, weapons,
equipment, and surveillance technology for departments across the US."

I think the Left underestimates how much support there is for the police.

~~~
jmeister
Just like the Left underestimates how much bipartisan and black support there
was for the ‘94 crime bill:

[https://www.theatlantic.com/amp/article/597547/](https://www.theatlantic.com/amp/article/597547/)

